# Baffin Big Girl Pre-front Bite



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Big day on the water today starting off with John 'a personal best trout on a pink/gold One Knocker Spook








Next up was this 28"er on a plum Saltwater Assassin.








Last but not least was this 29"+ Big Girl . She also fell for the plum Assassin. 
It's been an awesome past few days on Baffin with some really big trout showing up. Friday had a great start when Jason caught this 30" trout on a Top Dog on his very first cast of the day.








We followed up the very next day with another 30"er by Ed on Plastic








And then Sally managed this big flounder on a Slammin' Chicken Saltwater Assassin.








Then she got her picture in todays Chronicle. Helluva weekend for us down here in Baffin.


----------

